# So it begins....



## Akat1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Rather dramatic I suppose. Let me try that again.

Hello, from northern Ohio! 
And in what strange ways the fates should pluck those silver strands, that I end up here of all places. This is the first forum I have ever joined. And up till now, have had left zero footsteps through the ever changing sands of the internet. No social media. No subscriptions, no likes nor dislikes. Not even a comment; a ghost. And I liked it that way! But, I have discovered your beautiful and fantastical world. And as great as my research skills may be, as bountiful the oceans of videos and text are...I find myself drowning. Because I keep diving deeper. There is no rabbit hole that hasnt been chased. No thread that hasnt been pulled. By my nature, I want to know everything there is about this. And what better way, than to talk to the ones who have already made or are making this journey(though Im guessing there is never an end to it). The composers, the creators and the coders of this aural universe utterly amaze me. And there is so much more to learn.

Where'd that come from? Oh, introduce myself. I come from a music back round of extreme heavy music. But have always like anything that carried weight, and conveyed emotion. But I wanted to do more that what I already had done. So I bought a few midi guitars. Kontakt Komplete Ultimate Interdimensional Quantum Field Collectors Edition. First mistake. Then I started vacuuming up every library I tacitly heard an interesting sound from on a 3 second clip from some guy who sells them on his site.....HELP ME! Learning quickly here, but...boy oh boy...I have so many questions.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 4, 2021)

Shoot! (and welcome!)


----------



## Polkasound (Feb 4, 2021)

Akat1 said:


> Kontakt Komplete Ultimate Interdimensional Quantum Field Collectors Edition. First mistake.


I made that same mistake. I decided to compose a song in 2020 while simultaneously composing it in 1983, but I'd use the 2020 version to wow everyone 1983. Then I'd take 37 years worth of collected royalties and use the money to purchase the library in the first place. Well, it didn't work, because the instruments sampled in KUIQFCE didn't yet exist in 1983.

You'd think I would have learned my lesson, but no, I made the same mistake again in 2044.


----------



## BassClef (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum from a formal trained musician but a simple VI hobbyist, settled deep in southern Texas.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 4, 2021)

Akat1 said:


> Rather dramatic I suppose. Let me try that again.
> 
> Hello, from northern Ohio!
> And in what strange ways the fates should pluck those silver strands, that I end up here of all places. This is the first forum I have ever joined. And up till now, have had left zero footsteps through the ever changing sands of the internet. No social media. No subscriptions, no likes nor dislikes. Not even a comment; a ghost. And I liked it that way! But, I have discovered your beautiful and fantastical world. And as great as my research skills may be, as bountiful the oceans of videos and text are...I find myself drowning. Because I keep diving deeper. There is no rabbit hole that hasnt been chased. No thread that hasnt been pulled. By my nature, I want to know everything there is about this. And what better way, than to talk to the ones who have already made or are making this journey(though Im guessing there is never an end to it). The composers, the creators and the coders of this aural universe utterly amaze me. And there is so much more to learn.
> ...


Welcome aboard
I am already enjoying your prose
Additionally, orchestral music is some of the heaviest music ever written


----------



## visiblenoise (Feb 4, 2021)

Welcome!

What kind of heavy music? I've recently been revisiting Akercocke's older albums.


----------



## Akat1 (Feb 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Shoot! (and welcome!)


First question. Being that what we find pleasing, or appropriate when searching for sample libraries or synths, is completely subjective. As in all forms or art. I've, in very short order, learned that perhaps my subjectivity is wrong. As paradoxical as that may sound, I find myself purchasing or getting freebies that I find to be poor choices. And sometimes at great expense and/or time. So, is there a tangible objective quality behind all the subjectivity? A certain something that makes a library or synth great and worth while? Because on many occasions already, I've been quite off to what I thought was a right decision. I do give bonus points for playability; translation to midi guitar.



Polkasound said:


> I made that same mistake. I decided to compose a song in 2020 while simultaneously composing it in 1983, but I'd use the 2020 version to wow everyone 1983. Then I'd take 37 years worth of collected royalties and use the money to purchase the library in the first place. Well, it didn't work, because the instruments sampled in KUIQFCE didn't yet exist in 1983.


Ah, you opt for the Block Universe KSP Factory preset, so you can compose in all times at once. I choose the Transform KSP presets, and pick quantum tunneling. And of course I disable the random. That way I can make cool spacey sounds in the ribbon ejecta of a dying star from the comfort of my home.



BassClef said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum from a formal trained musician but a simple VI hobbyist, settled deep in southern Texas.


Thanks!



ChromeCrescendo said:


> Welcome aboard
> I am already enjoying your prose
> Additionally, orchestral music is some of the heaviest music ever written


Thanks for the compliment. I enjoy writing. And you are absolutely correct, orchestral music is some of the heaviest there is. I dare to day THE heaviest. No matter what music one is into, I cannot think of many things in life, yes life, that can make your hair stand on end. That sensation is usually
reserved for overpowering, uncontrollable emotions. Love and fear. And our physiological response to external stimuli that may cause our death. So yeah, heavy stuff! (I do prefer baroque though)



visiblenoise said:


> Welcome!
> 
> What kind of heavy music? I've recently been revisiting Akercocke's older albums.


Thanks! Death Metal, Technical Death Metal, Black Metal, Epic Black Metal....Folk metal, viking metal, atmospheric black. Melancholic depressive post black metal. Basically revolved around metal and its many variants. Though I am actually very picky. Black metal for example, you have to wade through dozens of bands to find one decent one. And of those, you have to let yourself float just above the surface of the abrasiveness. Like in the most violent thunder storm on the darkest night. If you let yourself hear it; century old tree trunks creak and moan in a choir to the maelstrom, unbroken.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 5, 2021)

Welcome from Akron. Like you, the thought of putting pictures of my lunch on social media sites doesn't interest me at all. But I found a cozy spot here. I've ingested a fair amount of metal in my life. Especially tough music with a lot of changes. Orchestral stuff makes me happy. 

Have fun!


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 5, 2021)

Akat1 said:


> So, is there a tangible objective quality behind all the subjectivity? A certain something that makes a library or synth great and worth while? Because on many occasions already, I've been quite off to what I thought was a right decision. I do give bonus points for playability; translation to midi guitar.


It seems to be the 64.000$ question, doesn’t it? By the way, just repeating what others have said far more eloquently: you DO know how to write. I enjoy your writing skills and imagination.

So back to the question: I have learned along the way to listen to certain reviewers and take them seriously. The trick apparently is to find someone whose subjectivity may be contrary to your own initial instincts, yet in the long(er) run may have a taste that is congruent with your own (but you hadn’t realized yet that certain things were (not) to your liking at the time of your first encounter with a certain VI, plugin or sample).

The first time I noticed this was decades ago, when I found out that albums that were favourably reviewed by certain “music journalists” in magazines I read, were (almost) always to my liking - although I often had doubts. So those women and men became “trusted guides”, captains on my journey, and through them my horizon widened. Dutch journalist Koen Poolman says he likes Godspeed You Black Emperor? I guess I’ll give the album a spin then... His colleague Guuz Hoogaerts makes mixed cassette tapes with “French female vocalists with fragile voices”? Hmmm, I DID find out through the same guy that Killing Joke’s debut is a seminal record... let’s give these French vocalists the benefit of the doubt then ... You get the general idea.

There are people on this forum that are VERY knowledgeable and have excellent taste (meaning: their subjectivism has lead to discoveries that worked for ME). You want to know about pianos? Craig is your friend @CGR. You want to find out stuff about orchestral (string) libraries? @Cory Pelizzari has excellent videos up on YT. You want to know about affordable (free) libraries that are just as good or maybe even better than some triple A paid libraries? Check the great compositions that @sostenuto posts regularly. You want to know what are the particular sweetspots of a solo strings instrument? Check what @ism has said on the subject. 

These people have gone out of their way with their invaluable contributions. And I can name many more really. 

Of course there are more possible ways to answer your question. But first thing I’d do is read up. Find some users on here who are saying things that resonate with YOU. Engage in the conversation.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 5, 2021)

Oh, and a special shoutout to mister @José Herring - I guess by now he holds a record pertaining to owning all sampled brass instruments ever released. So anything remotely brass related ... page that man


----------



## Akat1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> Welcome from Akron. Like you, the thought of putting pictures of my lunch on social media sites doesn't interest me at all. But I found a cozy spot here. I've ingested a fair amount of metal in my life. Especially tough music with a lot of changes. Orchestral stuff makes me happy.


Ok now, there is only so much sarandipity to spread around this time line. One too many coincidences and people start asking questions. Akron here also. Kenmore/Barberton area to be more precise. Weird, but nice to meet you. Unless in the seemingly more likely event that I know you, or in stranger aeons...might even be you. 



doctoremmet said:


> So back to the question: I have learned along the way to listen to certain reviewers and take them seriously. The trick apparently is to find someone whose subjectivity may be contrary to your own initial instincts, yet in the long(er) run may have a taste that is congruent with your own (but you hadn’t realized yet that certain things were (not) to your liking at the time of your first encounter with a certain VI, plugin or sample).


I have considered this, but like Rotten Tomatoes or other versions in the professional critical arena; they seemed to flagellate themselves. Though I like the idea you posted about looking for those that might go against my initial take. Or, 5th or 6th take(I tend to over research, its the INTP in me). They could well hear something that I glossed over. Or had already been down the road I'm on, with whatever product Im considering, and knows where it ends up. I will take those names you mentioned, and watch for them. Thanks!


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 5, 2021)

Akat1 said:


> Ok now, there is only so much sarandipity to spread around this time line. One too many coincidences and people start asking questions. Akron here also. Kenmore/Barberton area to be more precise. Weird, but nice to meet you. Unless in the seemingly more likely event that I know you, or in stranger aeons...might even be you.


Yay, Akron. Goodyear Heights here. That's cool, because northern Ohio could be anything from Edon to Conneaut. 

But this is more like the "Seneca... to Cuyahoga Falls" territory.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 5, 2021)

Akat1 said:


> I will take those names you mentioned, and watch for them. Thanks!


On the off-chance that you might find their subjective recommendations not to your liking, there is an extra benefit of following these people: they are objectively very nice and very talented people. You can’t lose!


----------



## Akat1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> Goodyear Heights


I grew up on Mohawk. Right down the road from Seiberling. Goodyear MS. East High. Playing at Reservoir. The Lynn Theatre, La Pizza. So many memories. Too much nostalgia. And this is the first forum, or any online community I have ever joined. The Norns must be screwing with me...again. 



doctoremmet said:


> On the off-chance that you might find their subjective recommendations not to your liking, there is an extra benefit of following these people: they are objectively very nice and very talented people. You can’t lose!


Excellent! I will be around often, and will surely run into them. Well I'm off to the other sub-forums, doing my best Oliver Twist.


----------

